# 1948 Whizzer Pacemaker



## locomotion (Jan 23, 2022)

so yesterday I decided to dig out my Whizzer Pacemaker and all the parts that I had bought over the years for it
decided it's time to do something with it ..... but what ?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 23, 2022)

Looks like you have most of the stuff to take it back original but I kinda like the 'bobber' look. I guess it really depends how deep you want to get into it. Good luck either way. V/r Shawn


----------



## locomotion (Jan 23, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks like you have most of the stuff to take it back original but I kinda like the 'bobber' look. I guess it really depends how deep you want to get into it. Good luck either way. V/r Shawn



yes, I agree with you, I also like the bobber look
need to find someone local to help me start it and maybe do a little tune up on the engine so that it doesn't get damaged

anything missing as far as parts from your experience?


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jan 23, 2022)

I've been told mine is a late 50 model and it looks like the same frame, minus the seat mount. Mine has an extra tube in the rear for a seat strut if I remember right. I think the serial number is just above the pedal crank hanger...4 digits...? Post that and I'm sure somebody can help you date the frame. If not, I'll try and decipher it. I just remember having trouble locating mine in the Schwinn serial database. That headtube is definitely an electro-forged Schwinn made frame though. Rear fender is the only thing Bobberish to me. Sheath mounting hardware is rigged, but works I'm sure. Pedals and choke control look added, tank is probably repro, but that's good if you plan on painting it. Seat has a pretty nice condition original cover that I'm envious of!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 23, 2022)

A little out of my wheelhouse so I'll defer to the experts but looks fairly complete to me. V/r Shawn


----------



## spitfireron (Jan 23, 2022)

locomotion said:


> so yesterday I decided to dig out my Whizzer Pacemaker and all the parts that I had bought over the years for it
> the bike and the parts have all been hiding in my shipping containers for the last 10 years, luckily I was able to find it all again
> decided it's time to do something with it
> don't even know the year of it or if it's all original?
> ...



I am interested in buying it, if you want to sell it


----------



## kreika (Jan 23, 2022)

I vote getting it running first then decide how far down the rabbits hole you wanna go. If it’s seized up or low compression then add more $$$ required.  I like them fully equipped personally. Maybe add your extras in a mock up. Take some pics, sit back and examine your personal favorite version and go from there? Great project. Have fun with it! @toyman is very knowledgeable on all things motorized and could offer you insight?


----------



## whizzerbug (Jan 23, 2022)

its a 1948 first year for the pacemaker i had the same one but sold it,all pacemakers had 24 in wheels witch is ideal for me, good luck getting it going whizzer always said if your ride one you will buy one..


----------



## Boris (Jan 23, 2022)

Only thing that I see missing is the crimped tip for the back end of the flex tube. I've forgotten the proper name for it, if it had one


----------



## locomotion (Jan 23, 2022)

Boris said:


> Only thing that I see missing is the crimped flex tube end piece. I've forgotten the proper name for it, if it had one



do you have a picture of the part that you are referring to?
thanks


----------



## Boris (Jan 23, 2022)

locomotion said:


> do you have a picture of the part that you are referring to?
> thanks



This is a photo from @CWCMAN 's whizzer.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 23, 2022)

Boris said:


> This is a photo from @CWCMAN 's whizzer.
> View attachment 1554672




my end piece (muffler) is much longer
don't know if it's the proper muffler for my Whizzer
thanks for your input


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jan 23, 2022)

locomotion said:


> my end piece (muffler) is much longer
> don't know if it's the proper muffler for my Whizzer
> thanks for your input
> 
> View attachment 1554692



Echo tube, nice! Thinking the exhaust on dad's 48 S-10 Whizzer had one, but it was a solid tube from head to tip, no flex tube. May have been aftermarket though.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 23, 2022)

Just found the rear stand as well. I knew I had it somewhere


----------



## whizzerbug (Jan 23, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Echo tube, nice! Thinking the exhaust on dad's 48 S-10 Whizzer had one, but it was a solid tube from head to tip, no flex tube. May have been aftermarket though.



someone pieced together a flex tube and echo tube not factory or aftermarket but its kool


----------



## whizzerbug (Jan 23, 2022)

locomotion said:


> Just found the rear stand as well. I knew I had it somewhere
> 
> View attachment 1554701



yep thats the correct stand for the loop frame 1948-50


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 24, 2022)

Boris said:


> This is a photo from @CWCMAN 's whizzer.
> View attachment 1554672



YIKES....is that axle nut holding anything?  How many threads are actually grabbing the axle?


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 24, 2022)

I noticed that myself recently. I’ll have to get that addressed no doubt.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 24, 2022)

whizzerbug said:


> its a 1948 first year for the pacemaker i had the same one but sold it,all pacemakers had 24 in wheels witch is ideal for me, good luck getting it going whizzer always said if your ride one you will buy one..



what type oil and how much of it should be used?


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 24, 2022)

Ask Joe Cargola about a axel .


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 24, 2022)

locomotion said:


> what type oil and how much of it should be used?



30 weight non-detergent. Detergent is for car filters.  Don't use Moble 1 because it is too thin and will leak.


----------

